
Ask HN: How is the Udacity's Nanodegree Plus worth it? - jklein11
Initially when the program launched, people were concerned that the &quot;job guarantee&quot; could be met with minimum wage job. Has anyone on HN done the Nanodegree plus? If so, what was your experience?
======
rezashirazian
Udacity is great for learning what you need to learn. From what I've heard
they do a good job of providing you the tools you need to get started but I
don't think any of these online nano-degrees should be considered a means
toward a job. So to answer your question "is it worth it?" maybe

I haven't used Udacity personally but I've used Treehouse and Lynda to learn
some specific technologies. I used what I learned to take on side projects and
those projects have been impressive enough that resulted in getting interviews
and eventually a job with a YC company. (I would also note that I have a four
year Bachelor of Science in Computer Science).

I've never considered finishing their courses as a certification that would
entitle me to a job. So whether it's worth it or not it all depends on what
you get out of it. For me, I wanted to do something specific, their courses
covered what I needed to learn to do it, so I took them and used what I
learned to do what I wanted to do. What I ended up building with my new found
knowledge got me the interviews and eventually a job. So you can say it was
worth it for me.

~~~
aprdm
I think OP is asking because Udacity said they would give you the money back
if you don't get a job after graduating.

